# Can't access shared docs etc. over wireless network



## kierant (Jul 21, 2005)

Apologies for submitting my problem twice but I assumed that as I added it to an already resolved thread nobody would read it. If you read this thread  or this thread  you will hopefully see my problem.

:1angel: Thanks if anyone can help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Good thinking, since the board rules don't allow you to hijack another thread to post your problem.

I suggest you post like you haven't posted before and describe the whole problem and your environment. Even though you think it's "just like" another problem, most often there are differences, sometimes significant.


----------



## kierant (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the reply.

Well...I have a wireless network set up at home between one main PC and a laptop. The PC contains the Internet connection and the printers etc.

Until recently everything was working fine; i.e. Internet connection sharing, printer sharing and document sharing. Now however, every time I try to access the Shared Documents folder stored on the PC from the laptop I get the following message:



Despite this problem, I can still access the Internet on the laptop. I can also access the Shared Documents folder stored on the laptop from the PC with no problems.

I cannot think of any changes that have been made recently that may have caused this problem. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## kierant (Jul 21, 2005)

How can I edit the title of my post? I feel that people may think I have a problem with Microsoft Access and so don't bother reading it.

I still haven't found a solution to my problem.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You can not edit the title. Tell us what you want it to say and we can edit it for you.


----------



## kierant (Jul 21, 2005)

'Can't access shared docs etc. over wireless network'

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The two top suspects here are a firewall on the desktop, or the desktop doesn't have a user account with the same name/password as is used to logon to the laptop.


----------



## kierant (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the response.

Firstly, all user accounts on both comps are exactly the same with the same passwords.

Secondly, I have disabled all firewalls (just for testing of course) installed on both computers to try and solve the problem without any success.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Checklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP
-----------------------------------------------------
- PCs which are not XP must have TCP/IP installed. 
- Each PC must have a unique computer name. 
- Each PC must have a network share defined. 
- ALL NICS must be on the same subnet (e.g. IP 192.168.0.* subnet mask 255.255.255.0).
- XP PCs must have Netbios over TCP/IP enabled (only essential for XP to talk to W9X PCs). 
- MS Client and file & printer sharing must be enabled on each machine.
- All NICs must have their node type = anything except p-node (peer to peer, or point-point). 
* To check, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL.
- XP's ICF firewall is permanently disabled. (Only necessary for pre XP SP2).
- All 3rd party firewalls are disabled, uninstalled and deleted (until connection is working).
- PCs have the same workgroup (helps, but not essential for XP/2K, necessary for 9X/ME).

Allow 15 mins after rebooting a PC for that PC to appear in the workgroup, or
for it to see all other PCs. Or you can search for the PC by its computer name.


Additional things to check if you still have problems:
-----------------------------------------------------
- Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 
- XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
Should return a line with 'Account active yes'.


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

Do you have Norton Internet Security?


----------

